# Dry Cleaners in JLT / Marina area



## ijd (Jul 10, 2010)

Does anyone know of a dry cleaners that collects and delivers in this area of town?


----------



## ijd (Jul 10, 2010)

tounz said:


> Hello IJD,
> 
> There are many in Marina area, but I still like the service of "Emco" Laundry, in JBR (Bahar 6). Phone: 04-4370554.
> 
> ...


Thanks Toni, I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

See "Laundry in Dubai Marina" thread, there is some good info there.


----------



## ijd (Jul 10, 2010)

Update: Toni, as you said Emco were excellent. Arrived when they said they would returned the next day (also when they said) and the work was of the highest quality. Price was also good. Thanks for the tip, that is one less thing to think about now as the number is saved in the phone.


----------



## salmamassoud (Apr 24, 2011)

ijd said:


> Does anyone know of a dry cleaners that collects and delivers in this area of town?


Hi,
I hope this post is not far too late!
You can try the dry clean in Chida's minimart +971 4 447 0448 or Speed Minimarket +971 4 4475323
I tried Chida, they pick and deliver for free and their prices are ok compared to other laundries in JLT.
Also, you can try the jltcommunity blog it has everything about the jlt community. You can see it on jltcommunity dot blogspot dot com



ijd said:


> Does anyone know of a dry cleaners that collects and delivers in this area of town?


Hi,
There are 2 in JLT, here they are:
*1- Chida's Mart JLT (+ Laundry) *
EDIT: buisness closed

*2-Speed Minimarket JLT (+ Laundry)*
Location: Ground Floor, Green Lakes Tower, JLT 
Phone: +971 4 4475323


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There is also one at Lake Terrace Tower.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Try Amir Pak Laundry ... door to door pick up and delivery service ... absolutely amazing ... for example a pair of men's slacks dry cleaned and returned for 6 Dirhams ... Their numbers *050-8053425 *or *050-1210435*

Dunno if they service the areas you are after but most certainly worth a phone call !!!


----------

